# breast mass but complex closure ?



## codedog (Mar 20, 2012)

Physcian did an excision of breast mass greater than 5 cm  but also stated  had to do a complex dual-layer closure in addition of the mass  being 9 to 10 cm. also had to use a Penrose drain. Can I code the complex closure with 19120 ?


----------



## cwpierce (Mar 20, 2012)

You cannot bill for the complex closure seperately along with 19120 as it is global to the surgical package.

Casey


----------



## koatsj (Mar 23, 2012)

CPT 19120 includes layered closure and insertion of drain when needed.


----------

